# Acer laptop won't connect to Orange Livebox



## JoCI (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi,

I got an Acer Aspire 5320 for Christmas. It runs on Vista Home Premium. We have an Orange Livebox, which works fine on my PC and my mum's laptop, so I don't think my problem lies with the Livebox.

My Acer laptop can find the Livebox and recognises a strong signal, but refuses to connect. I have inputted the WEP key several times, but that doesn't work. I get an error message 'The settings saved on this computer for the network do not match the requirements of the network.'

I have connected to an unsecure network from my laptop, but this is not consistant.

Sorry, I'm not sure I've given enough/the right information, but if you need specific stuff feel free to ask 

Please help! Become dependant on the Internet for school work!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This is not uncommon for Vista, many times it has problems with WEP encryption for some reason. If possible, I'd change over to WPA, which is much more secure anyway. Also, here are some other things to try with that Vista machine.


Changes that may help to increase the compatibility of Vista with older networking devices:



*Disable the IP Helper service:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "services.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Scroll down to the IP Helper service, right click on it and select Properties
3. In the dropdown box that says "Automatic" or "Manual", set it to Disabled and then click on "Apply"
4. Then click on "Stop" to stop the service from running in the current session
5. Click OK to exit the dialog



*Disable IPv6:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "*ncpa.cpl*" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._



*Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:* 

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

 Hold the Windows key and type R, enter *regedit* and press Enter.
Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}
In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey to be updated.
If the key DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag does not exist, use the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then press ENTER. _If the key exists, skip this step_.
Right-click DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
Close Registry Editor.
_NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey._
NOTE2: (GUID) is a mnemonic for the individual subkeys, the actual text "GUID" does not appaer.




The only program I'm aware of that currently relies on IPv6 is the new Windows Meeting Space. The first 2 changes will cause that program not to work - but will leave all of your normal (IPv4) connections unaffected. If it causes problems that you can't overcome, simply revert back to the original settings.


----------

